# Neurosurgery-need cpt code



## WAYTOGOJEN (Nov 16, 2009)

Does anyone know a CPT code for Irritation from a titanium mesh suboccipital area, status post right suboccipital craniectomy and microvascular decompression of the right fifth cranial nerve.
Jen


----------

